# 3D Space Hulk in Pixels!!



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay, remember the photos of the 3D Space Hulk boards I was working on? Well, they're on hold at the moment, due to drastic changes in my life and career. There's a distinct possibility I may have to pick up and move soon.

Anyway, I didn't want to throw in the towel just yet, so I'm working on my project using Microsoft Paint! Here's some of my work so far:

 

 

 

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Glitch (Nov 6, 2008)

Awsome stuff. But I wouldlike to see like a game sprite kinda thing done though.


----------

